# 3 pt hitch accumulator



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anybody out there have one on their tractor? If so where did you get it? When the hitch bounces does the tractor try to correct this? Would really like to get something like this setup for comfort and wear and tear. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes

Union St Hydraulics

Not sure what you're asking. It's an accumulator and acts like a shock absorber, which is in all reality what it is.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Exactly, just most tractors now are not controlled mechanically. There is a sensor on the 3pt that detects its position relative to the setting in the cab. When the 3pt hitch bounces on a bump. Does the tractor computer freak out and feed more hydraulic oil to the lift cylinder?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Our New Holland bounced like crazy after we installed it, although the bounce was nice and soft. 

Sales rep changed some setting and no more problems. Didn't have to do anything on our Deeres.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Did you just t it in with a shut off? What size accumulator did you use? Gas pressure? It's on a 90 hp massey


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, plumbed into the test port on a few of them. I'm not positive on all. 

Nitrogen


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Union St Hydraulics


Are they local for you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Are they local for you?


Yes

Any good hydraulic shop should be able to help.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

No I'm in Ontario. No local hydraulic shops. 1 is 1.5 hours away and they are useless.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hill town said:


> No I'm in Ontario. No local hydraulic shops. 1 is 1.5 hours away and they are useless.


Try ordering from Parker or grainger online maybe???


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

If you have a newer MF it should have a factory soft ride button.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

It does show I in the manual but dealer says manual is generic and not available on my model. 4709, I'm convinced no one there really knows much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hill town said:


> It does show I in the manual but dealer says manual is generic and not available on my model. 4709, I'm convinced no one there really knows much.


Had the same experience with my Deere dealer. Had a lot of searching to do to come up with something.

https://unionstreethydraulics.com/

Give them a call, explain your situation and maybe they'll send one or give you the part number so you can call around Kannuckia for one. I can try to find a part number, but they're not easy to see once they're mounted.


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

I can get a piston type from mcmaster carr for $280 maybe I'll try it


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Very hard to source these type of things in kanukistan


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Maybe worth contacting horst HLA snow and buying one of their accumulators for the snow plow subframe and then just need to 'T' it in


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I recommend installing a pressure regulator with it. Without one the blowers on our deeres bounced up and down erratically.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay so, on my Kubota m110, I installed an accumulator in line with one of the 3 pt hitch lift cylinders (I installed a T fitting), I installed an accumulator I had laying around off a Metal Pless. In order to get the pressure set right, I took the accumulator off and replaced it with a hydraulic pressure gauge. I then lifted the blower and took a reading and had the accumulator set for 200 psi above that reading (i think i set it for 850 psi). 

Unfortunately, before taking the tractor for a drive I also turned down the pressure relief valve on the factory 3pt hitch. Yes, The Kubota has a computer monitored height 3pt. Meaning, even if the pressure relief activated, the blower would return to proper height (computer controlled). Here is the end result.....do not wait 1 more day, get an accumulator. Every tractor with a 2000lbs blower hanging off the back on city streets NEEDS ONE!! The repair cost of a rear frame is more than 15 times the cost of a simple accumulator.

I could travel full speed (37 kph lol) anywhere in town without worry. The blower literally balanced out the tractor and made the whole unit like a Cadillac.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

lawntec said:


> Okay so, on my Kubota m110, I installed an accumulator in line with one of the 3 pt hitch lift cylinders (I installed a T fitting), I installed an accumulator I had laying around off a Metal Pless. In order to get the pressure set right, I took the accumulator off and replaced it with a hydraulic pressure gauge. I then lifted the blower and took a reading and had the accumulator set for 200 psi above that reading (i think i set it for 850 psi).
> 
> Unfortunately, before taking the tractor for a drive I also turned down the pressure relief valve on the factory 3pt hitch. Yes, The Kubota has a computer monitored height 3pt. Meaning, even if the pressure relief activated, the blower would return to proper height (computer controlled). Here is the end result.....do not wait 1 more day, get an accumulator. Every tractor with a 2000lbs blower hanging off the back on city streets NEEDS ONE!! The repair cost of a rear frame is more than 15 times the cost of a simple accumulator.
> 
> I could travel full speed (37 kph lol) anywhere in town without worry. The blower literally balanced out the tractor and made the whole unit like a Cadillac.


Accumulators on your dodge build....?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

lawntec said:


> Okay so, on my Kubota m110, I installed an accumulator in line with one of the 3 pt hitch lift cylinders (I installed a T fitting), I installed an accumulator I had laying around off a Metal Pless. In order to get the pressure set right, I took the accumulator off and replaced it with a hydraulic pressure gauge. I then lifted the blower and took a reading and had the accumulator set for 200 psi above that reading (i think i set it for 850 psi).
> 
> Unfortunately, before taking the tractor for a drive I also turned down the pressure relief valve on the factory 3pt hitch. Yes, The Kubota has a computer monitored height 3pt. Meaning, even if the pressure relief activated, the blower would return to proper height (computer controlled). Here is the end result.....do not wait 1 more day, get an accumulator. Every tractor with a 2000lbs blower hanging off the back on city streets NEEDS ONE!! The repair cost of a rear frame is more than 15 times the cost of a simple accumulator.
> 
> I could travel full speed (37 kph lol) anywhere in town without worry. The blower literally balanced out the tractor and made the whole unit like a Cadillac.


Like I said somewhere else...I'm mildly pissed that this is not talked about from the guys that have used these things dang near forever. I did spend and immense amount of money on arms and rockshafts and blown seals without accumulators. The problem disappears immediately.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If the tractor doesn’t allow an accumulator on the lift arms, a hydraulic top link with accumulator would give some of the same benefit. 

I think you might need a valve to lock it out when blowing so it doesn’t trip, for lack of a better term.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> If the tractor doesn't allow an accumulator on the lift arms, a hydraulic top link with accumulator would give some of the same benefit.
> 
> I think you might need a valve to lock it out when blowing so it doesn't trip, for lack of a better term.


Ours are plumbed into the test port...works just fine.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Mr.Markus said:


> Accumulators on your dodge build....?


I have the factory accumulator on the front of the dodge for the Metal Pless. It is set at 850psi as per factory spec.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like I said somewhere else...I'm mildly pissed that this is not talked about from the guys that have used these things dang near forever. I did spend and immense amount of money on arms and rockshafts and blown seals without accumulators. The problem disappears immediately.


Mark, when I read your posts about the issues you had, I went out and immediately put an accumulator on the 3pt hitch. Agreed, it is 100% imperative.

To anyone reading this.....IF YOU DON'T HAVE AN ACCUMULATOR ON YOUR 3PT HITCHYOU WILL REGRET IT!!! It was single handedly the best money I have ever spent.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 2012 5093e deere and would love part numbers for the accumulator kit. I have gotten no where with my dearler. Thank you


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snopushin ford said:


> I have a 2012 5093e deere and would love part numbers for the accumulator kit. I have gotten no where with my dearler. Thank you


It isn't a OEM part and dealers are clueless.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

And...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Then...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Bam!


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

snopushin ford said:


> I have a 2012 5093e deere and would love part numbers for the accumulator kit. I have gotten no where with my dearler. Thank you


Don't go to a dealer, as there are not many "kits". If you don't have a sniff at what your doing, take the tractor to a hydraulic specialty shop and have them do it. It will likely take less than a couple hours, and it will be done right.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

@lawntec

Why did you go 200 psi higher than the lifting pressure for your precharge?

Normally you would go less, so that there is always some fluid in the accumulator to absorb bounces both ways.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Aerospace Eng said:


> @lawntec
> 
> Why did you go 200 psi higher than the lifting pressure for your precharge?
> 
> Normally you would go less, so that there is always some fluid in the accumulator to absorb bounces both ways.


Well, the idea is to absorb pressure spikes, so if a hydraulic system requires 1000psi to lift something, then there is a spike above 1000psi (like a pot hole) the accumulator would absorb the spike above 1000psi (to a physical limit).

I can't argue that I am right, as I am using nothing but what I have learned in the field. But, if the accumulator pressure was too low, I would imagine the bladder to be compressed straight away.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Aerospace Eng said:


> @lawntec
> 
> Why did you go 200 psi higher than the lifting pressure for your precharge?
> 
> Normally you would go less, so that there is always some fluid in the accumulator to absorb bounces both ways.


Actually come to think of it, I could image why a person would want to set it lower now also.

At the time when I did it, I never thought about going lower. Interesting. Makes me wonder how much smoother it could be if I went lower.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

lawntec said:


> Actually come to think of it, I could image why a person would want to set it lower now also.
> 
> At the time when I did it, I never thought about going lower. Interesting. Makes me wonder how much smoother it could be if I went lower.


What pressure is ideal in an accumulator depends on the load, but also how the particular load system operates. What is ideal for loader arms is not ideal for a 3 point hitch.

I am not familiar with how the electronic draft control works. On older mechanical systems, the 3 point is single acting, and it can be freely pushed up. The draft control sets the lower limit, and if it goes lower, fluid will be ported to bring it back up. How quickly it will lower to the set position is done with an adjustable needle valve.

In that case, setting the pressure lower than the weight will not help that much, because the idea behind a lower pressure in the accumulator is that the accumulator can supply fluid faster than the hydraulic system and allow the lift arms to move up if the tractor hits a pothole.

Depending on how the damping in your system is set up, an accumulator set lower than the pressure could help, or could result in some undesired oscillations.

Setting the pressure higher than the lift pressure basically has the accumulator acting as a safety valve, limiting the load to whatever the pressure is.

I would probably try setting the accumulator pressure just slightly below the lifting pressure, basically so the bladder doesn't rub against the housing as much, if it is a bladder type, and so that the piston doesn't bottom as much, if it is a piston type.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a accumulator on a L6060 that I installed 2 years. You need a flow control valve to prevent the constant bouncing cause by the tractor fighting the accumulator. Call a MF dealer in montreal, most tractor on the road in Quebec have accumulator on. They will have a kit for you. Mine was 425$ from kubota in Mirabel. My accumulator volume is 0.75 liter and normally accumulator are charged to 1/2 the working pressure in a hydraulic system. But they will ship it to you pre charged. Good luck!


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Ours are plumbed into the test port...works just fine.


Hi, can you please describe or post a photo of where this test port is located? Does it look like the regular hydraulic ports?


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

boutch said:


> I have a accumulator on a L6060 that I installed 2 years. You need a flow control valve to prevent the constant bouncing cause by the tractor fighting the accumulator. Call a MF dealer in montreal, most tractor on the road in Quebec have accumulator on. They will have a kit for you. Mine was 425$ from kubota in Mirabel. My accumulator volume is 0.75 liter and normally accumulator are charged to 1/2 the working pressure in a hydraulic system. But they will ship it to you pre charged. Good luck!


Hi, I need this exact thing for a Kubota. I'm not a mechanic. Is this stuff easy to install?


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Our New Holland bounced like crazy after we installed it, although the bounce was nice and soft.
> 
> Sales rep changed some setting and no more problems. Didn't have to do anything on our Deeres.


Hi, I'm not sure if I posted about this before, but I'm looking for these accumulators. Union St didn't sound like they would ship anything to me, and didn't seem to know what I was looking for. (I'm picking up the phone to try to call them again now.) Do you know who specifically I should talk to there, or another shop I should possibly call? I'm trying to buy two of the kits, for the L6060s. I tried dealers but like you posted earlier, the dealers are clueless.

I can drive out to the west side of MI to get them of course if necessary.
Short of ordering them from a Kubota Canada dealer, I don't know what my other options are. 
Any help would be so great. Thank you Mark!


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Just order an accumulator from mcmaster carr and be done with it. There is no real kit just an accumulator a couple fittings a flow control and enough hose to get to where you mount it all


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

From what I hear Union St is on the way out. Their hydraulic repair work is more warranty from their screwups than actual producing a finished product. 

I'll try to get some info, but if they won't ship not sure what good it will do. Try to find a local hydraulic shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hill town said:


> Just order an accumulator from mcmaster carr and be done with it. There is no real kit just an accumulator a couple fittings a flow control and enough hose to get to where you mount it all


Kinda need to set the pressure according to the weight of the implement...


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Yup buy an accumulator charge kit off ebay and get a nitrogen cylinder. I gave up on other people along time ago. Put a pressure gauge in line with a 3 point hitch lifted up to the desired height you're going to run it at and set the accumulator to approximately that pressure if you have the charge kit yourself you can adjust it to suit the way you like it. With that and flow control its just like tuning a shock


----------



## kennyh (Feb 25, 2015)

When we set up the accumulator on our tractors. We put 50% of the weight of the blower in the Accumulator. So 1000psi nitrogen in the accumulator.our blowers way about 2000 pounds when the snow get on it blower.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> From what I hear Union St is on the way out. Their hydraulic repair work is more warranty from their screwups than actual producing a finished product.
> 
> I'll try to get some info, but if they won't ship not sure what good it will do. Try to find a local hydraulic shop.


I'm talking with Hydro Custom which is on the west side of Michigan. It sounds like they'll be able to ship me 2 piston style units like these pretty soon. Will get them charged and buy hoses etc, here in town. Those guys knew exactly what I was looking for and it was a relief.


----------



## Tomhay (Aug 8, 2021)

boutch said:


> I have a accumulator on a L6060 that I installed 2 years. You need a flow control valve to prevent the constant bouncing cause by the tractor fighting the accumulator. Call a MF dealer in montreal, most tractor on the road in Quebec have accumulator on. They will have a kit for you. Mine was 425$ from kubota in Mirabel. My accumulator volume is 0.75 liter and normally accumulator are charged to 1/2 the working pressure in a hydraulic system. But they will ship it to you pre charged. Good luck!


many chance you can take a pic of how this is installed on the tractor? Have the same setup and need an accumulator. Thanks.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Tomhay said:


> many chance you can take a pic of how this is installed on the tractor? Have the same setup and need an accumulator. Thanks.


Hi Tomhay, here some pics, i have a membrane accumulator vs piston type on mine. Its T in under the seat.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

I have accumulators on our 2 L6060s, without an extra flow control valve, and they don't seem to bounce at all. if the hitch is set to drop too fast, it sometimes stops and starts with quick little bounces on the way down. But it's not a problem so far.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

jato said:


> I have accumulators on our 2 L6060s, without an extra flow control valve, and they don't seem to bounce at all. if the hitch is set to drop too fast, it sometimes stops and starts with quick little bounces on the way down. But it's not a problem so far.


Mine ride like a old caddy if i open the valve to much. Constant up and down on the road. Im wondering if you have any nitrogen in you accumulator. Everyone without flow restrictor notices that the blower bonce non stop when it start boncing on the road. 

The flow restrictor is like the valving inside a shock absorber.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

boutch said:


> Mine ride like a old caddy if i open the valve to much. Constant up and down on the road. Im wondering if you have any nitrogen in you accumulator. Everyone without flow restrictor notices that the blower bonce non stop when it start boncing on the road.
> 
> The flow restrictor is like the valving inside a shock absorber.


Can you post a pic of what the flow restrictor looks like? Is it a separate valve or a part in the hydraulic line between the piston and the rest of the loop? Mine are charged at 750lbs or so. Definitely charged.


----------

